# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  IDM द्वारा यूट्यूब की वीडियो कैसे डाउनलोड करें

## pkpasi

*मित्रो मै आपको बताना चाहता हूं कि हम IDM द्वारा यूट्यूब की वीडियो कैसे डाउनलोड करते है


*

----------


## pkpasi

*सबसे पहले IDM का पुराना वर्जन uninstall करे और इसका नया वर्जन install करे
*

----------


## anita

आगे भी तो बताइये

----------


## superidiotonline

> आगे भी तो बताइये


इनकी बातों पर जाकर जल्दीबाजी में कुछ न बताइएगा। जो कुछ बताइएगा आराम से बताइएगा।




> सब कुछ हो गया बस मर्डर ही नहीं हो रहा है





> जब तक मर्डर नहीं हुआ था तब तक नाक में दम करके रख दिया। अब जब हो गया तो कोई जवाब नहीं।

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## pkpasi

That's babaji
Aapne to mera kaam kar diya

----------


## superidiotonline

> That's babaji
> Aapne to mera kaam kar diya


और नहीं तो क्या। मिल जुलकर काम करने में जो मजा है वह अकेले काम करने में कहाँ?

----------


## pkpasi

> और नहीं तो क्या। मिल जुलकर काम करने में जो मजा है वह अकेले काम करने में कहाँ?


ऐसा है तो बाबा जी मुझे भी कुछ मंत्र सिखा दीजिए मैं भी आपकी मदद करुगा

----------


## superidiotonline

आप न कर पाएँगे मंत्र सिद्धि।

श्मशान घाट में निर्वस्त्र साधना करनी पड़ती है रात के १२ बजे।

----------


## anita

> आप न कर पाएँगे मंत्र सिद्धि।
> 
> श्मशान घाट में निर्वस्त्र साधना करनी पड़ती है रात के १२ बजे।



और वहा आकर भूत प्रेत और चुड़ैले इनकी शेम शेम कर जाती है

----------


## pkpasi

> और वहा आकर भूत प्रेत और चुड़ैले इनकी शेम शेम कर जाती है


तो भूत और चुड़ैल  कौन सा कपड़े पहन कर घूम रहे होंगे
 भूत और चुड़ैल तो तो मेरी फ्रेंड है

----------


## anita

> तो भूत और चुड़ैल  कौन सा कपड़े पहन कर घूम रहे होंगे
>  भूत और चुड़ैल तो तो मेरी फ्रेंड है



ही ही ही 

फिर तो इस हमाम में आप सब

----------


## superidiotonline

> और वहा आकर भूत प्रेत और चुड़ैले इनकी शेम शेम कर जाती है


आह्वान मंत्र का चक्र विधान-पूर्वक सम्पन्न हुए बिना आने-जाने वाली प्रेतात्माओं की गणना तांत्रिक किसी हालत में नहीं करते। ये तो भटकने वाली प्रेतात्माएँ होतीं हैं जो काली मुर्गी के पास आती-जाती हैं।

----------


## pkpasi

> आह्वान मंत्र का चक्र विधान-पूर्वक सम्पन्न हुए बिना आने-जाने वाली प्रेतात्माओं की गणना तांत्रिक किसी हालत में नहीं करते। ये तो भटकने वाली प्रेतात्माएँ होतीं हैं जो काली मुर्गी के पास आती-जाती हैं।


करते नही या करने की क्षमता नही है

----------

